# need pics



## The Nerd (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone have any pictures of modern american aircraft? esp. that of the F-22.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

google...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeap just do a search.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

I realise that search engines are very tough to come by and unknown, but here are the addresses to a few...

• http://www.google.com
• http://www.dogpile.com
• http://www.alltheweb.com
• http://www.yahoo.com
• http://www.msn.com
• http://www.ask.co.uk
• http://www.bensmum.com

I use search engines regularly, they're very good for finding information.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL dont worry CC is not that bright either.


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

Try the gallery on this site aswell


----------

